# My Angels



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

I have 2 angel fish. They are very young and all I know about them is that they are angels so I'm going to put some pics here and any additional information would be greatly appreciated. There are 2 of them.


----------



## Archeryfreak (Oct 20, 2010)

Love these! I just got my first couple too! hope you love them!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Cool looking fish. They are tiny. I think my Angels could eat those for a snack.


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

They had 3 different sizes in the store and, of course, the bigger the fish the bigger then money. The big ones were over $20.00 each. I got these 2 for under $10.00 for the both of them. Besides, I figured if I got them this young then they probably haven't paired up yet so less chance on fighting and stuff if I took the wrong two.


----------



## cocovi (Nov 22, 2010)

Really nice angel  !

victory motorcars | lop Seo khoa 2 | lớp Seo khóa 2


----------



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

Good looking angel's. So cute when they are tiny . With mine I like to give him tetras to chase around (they are cichlid so just as unpredictable as any cichlid) other than that He/She idk lol is fine


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Actually if they dont pair off dont worry they more then likely wont fight.

Only a true and i mean true breeding pair will knock the crap out of the others. My 55 has 4 angels in it, both pairs, both untrue pairs. Yours will be fine for a long time to come.


----------

